# Protein Skimmer Question



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

I'm just checking around online at protein skimmers for a 75 gallon tank. Is this a decent protein skimmer?

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/produc...3;pcid1=;pcid2=

Also, do I need to buy some sort of pump for it, or is that all I would have to buy?

If I get a protein skimmer, then 40-60 lbs or so of live sand and 20 lbs of live rock would that be enough?

I would also be running a XP3 and penguin 330 hob. ANd for movement an AC70 (new version of 802) and I have an air pump.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well They work, But There are alot better ones out there, But they come with a big price tag. 
The seaclone does come with a pump.
It depends on your bioload, and what kind of setup do you want.
Are you going for a fowlr tank?


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

can you name some of the beteter ones? I'm looking to get maybe some dwarf lion fish and some puffers (although not exactly sure what kind)...I haven't researched exact fish yet. I don't want a whole lot of live rock in there, but I don't know if that is an option.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

aqua c, euro reef, and deltec


----------



## EnFuego (May 27, 2004)

Is it possible to get by with putting in live sand, add another cannister filter, the skimmer, another powerhead or two, and only putting a little bit of live rock in (say 20 lbs or so)...i just want the most swimming space possible


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, You can do that. You'll see 20 lbs doesent amount to much as decoration goes. I have 90 lbs in my 72, and it is a little bare. I am going to have a greater ratio in my 190.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

my dads proetein skimmer is called the backpack or sumthing and he loes it, had no problems with it for the last 5 years


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

search ebay for a used bakpak..probably get one for under a hundred bucks...works great and i highly recommand them..aqua c are the best on the market for hang-on but they care a heavy price tag..not sure if you want to spend that much on one.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

hmmm a seaclone theres a reason that some call it the seaclown. It is a good skimmer once u have done some mods to it


----------

